# eucalyptus wood--argh!!



## bill (May 21, 2004)

well, I'm totally bummed out this morning.

All that eucalyptus wood I have been turning the last week has all cracked. I had it all in bags with wood chips to slow the drying and it still split. They were just rough shaped and thick. I have had wet wood crack before but nothing like this, the cracks are all over the pieces and some the full length of the turnings.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I posted but it didn't post 


Awwww!! thats too bad Bill. I will remember that in case I ever get any of it


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I got one more piece not cut I will put away for you Bobby.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Couple of questions are we talking bowl blanks or pen,stoppers what have you?

If it was a bowl blank you can put large clamps like a hose clamp around the edge of the bowl and sometimes stop this ( I said sometimes)

If it was given to you as log sections ,did you cut the heart wood away ASAP?

dick


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

They were bowl blanks and one was going to be a hollow vessel...I just rough shaped them...the vessel I did not cut out the heart wood...that's what I was about to do when I found it, then looked at the other pieces and they all did the same. The vessel was still on the faceplate and the end where the screws go in, one side pulled out 1/4 inch or more. What's strange is some spots look like when you cut into a worm hole but it was all solid when I put them away. I was just talking the otherday about needing something like PEG as this was very wet


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

You should really get that heartwood out ASAP in the field right after it hits the ground is the best time, LOL...

GB turns those vessels of his out of Mesquite and doesn't have any problem with heart wood and thats because Mesquite is very stable.I haven't had one crack yet and I have turned a goodly number of Mesquite bowls and hollow forms.

dick


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I use wet wood more than anything and never have cut out the heartwood separate. I usually turn the main shape and start on the inside and cut until complete or if I don't feel like doing it in one day, I wrap it up good with plastic bag and tape the bad to keep from excess drying while still chucked up. I then pull it off and finish the shape. However, when I finish and without very little delay, I then soak in the PEG or soap solution and have had great results with numerous types of wood including Ash, Elm, Black Cherry and lots of Sweetgum. Very little cracking or warping unless I push the drying process later in the microwave or in direct sun soon after soaking. I let it sit in house to air dry for a week or two then start drying with a little help such as Sun or Microwave.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I was speaking strictly of natural drying and turning with heartwood in is fine as most of it is turned away but can still cause trouble in most cases.

dick


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

dicklaxt said:


> I was speaking strictly of natural drying and turning with heartwood in is fine as most of it is turned away but can still cause trouble in most cases.
> 
> dick


this is from that link lol oh well, lesson learned and I did get some shaving to place in my mesquite bowls

I'll try any turnings once

*Eucalyptus*
Life is about learning and recently converting a large Eucalyptus tree into blanks of manageable sizes was one of the lessons that I have learnt recently. The physical cutting and carting was not the problem, in my haste I neglected to stop and ask what Eucalyptus is like to dry or store,6 months hence I can now answer answer that question. Care must be exercised with most green wood when drying or turning but you cannot begin to understand the word distortion until trying this wood. I will persevere and maybe salvage just a few pieces from that huge tree, the rest has sadly split so badly it will be virtually unusable despite laboriously end sealing it all. I will keep you informed of results, oh, as for the actual wood the figuring and colour is quite good, keeping it in the round and in one piece may prove to be something else though. If anyone hears of any Eucalyptus trees being cut down, please save the cost of a call, I am definitely not interested, thank you very much.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

By the looks of that, PEG may not work on it anyway. 

I wasn't criticising or doubting, but just telling my method of stopping cracking or warping as much as possible.


----------



## tewltime (May 21, 2004)

*Distortion*

I experienced the same thing with those I roughed out. I was thinking it might have been something I did. The distortion was extreme throughout and without regard to size of blank or shape. A very large goblet opened up on one side a good inch from top to bottom.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> By the looks of that, PEG may not work on it anyway.
> 
> I wasn't criticising or doubting, but just telling my method of stopping cracking or warping as much as possible.


LOL That is the write up on the link


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

*Bummer*

Sorry guys! I said I wasn't a wood worker...

I still have two large pieces saved for EndTuition (it is pretty cracked on the ends). His PM box is full. If any of you speak to him, please tell him I still have it. Or I can put it in the trash...


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Dang,,,,,sorry about not comming by and picking those up !!! I'm still interested. 

I'll clean out my inbox....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

That's a bummer, Bill.. I have made some really nice sticks using Eucalyptus Burl...but on such small chunks I guess the splitting is not a factor..


----------

